# Tapered chuck staying in millshaft



## MARK ROBINSON (Feb 27, 2020)

Hi all does anyone have any tips on securing a tapered chuck into a vertical milling machine as tip does not allow for the draw bar to be screwed into. have tried tapping with hammer etc. damaged two pieces now with chuck dropping when performing a milling task. i do have a collet chuck which works fine the a couple of mills i have do not fit in, so have to use a standard mt3 tappered chuck.


----------



## RM-MN (Feb 28, 2020)

Find out why that drawbar doesn't screw in.  It should.  It may need a different diameter or different thread.


----------



## tornitore45 (Feb 28, 2020)

It will never stay put without a draw-bar and dangerous without.


----------



## Jasonb (Feb 28, 2020)

Get a collet that fits the cutters you are trying to use.

Is this a tanged MT3 taper with a drill chuck on it, if so not a good idea to hold milling cutters in a drill chuck as they will pull out even if you change the arbor to one that takes a brawbat


----------



## MARK ROBINSON (Feb 28, 2020)

Thank you all assumed it was ok to use as is what came with the v20 chester mill from new? will invest in a bigger collet range


----------



## Jasonb (Feb 29, 2020)

They are sold as *Mill-drills* and most will come with a drill chuck though often the MT taper is the threaded type for a draw bar. It would be worth thinking of changing the arbor to a drawbar one anyway as easier to eject than a tanged one and not going to drop out but don't use it for milling.

https://www.arceurotrade.co.uk/Catalogue/Chucks/Drill-Chuck-Arbors


----------

